

Amazon May Have Trouble Dodging California's New Online Sales Tax - tinio
https://www.baycitizen.org/taxes/story/amazon-trouble-dodging-online-sales-tax/

======
russell
Under the law Amazon has a CA presence because it has wholly owned
subsidiaries like a9.com and Alexia in CA. I know that the corporate veil is
not impervious, but can CA pierce it in this instance, or can only the Feds do
it? Has it been tested in the courts? I dont have a clue, but would be
interested in hearing from someone who does.

